# News regarding pedders springs



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If anyone has heard any news about the pedders springs ( and the issues many of us are having ) please post it in this thread. I'm still waiting for Pete from Pedders to email me back. Last ttime I talked to him


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Have not heard anything in the past few weeks. He is most likely out of the office or on vacation as all the times I emailed him, he was super quick about getting back to me. I would give it some more time, or try emailing him again if it's been over a week - he may not have gotten it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the help Shawn, ive tried emailling him before then i said id just give him time lol. just started this thread to get any news about the springs out there to the CruzeTalk members! 


if anyone has any info regarding the pedders springs, please contact me or Shawn, thanks!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Fired off an email to Pete also, we will post if we hear anything


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

This was fast... Just back from Pete (Pedders)

"The OE USA front coil is a 320mm tall fee height and the Global spec coil is 380mm. I have experimented with a SEMA Cruze and found that cutting one full coil delivers the desired ride height. That experiment, plus the OEcoil and strut analysis delivers a solution. They are winding new front coils and we should see them next week.

All that aside, we are still not sure of why there is such a significant difference in the US spec Cruze front while the rears are identical to the Global spec. My GM North America guys are not much help. The Global spec to them is the same as the alien spec."

Then we asked about "cutting" and how to do it, and this was the reply:

"Please don’t cut anything. We will replace the front coil sets with finished coils. When the lower coil is cut it no longer fits in the strut insulator. The ye that was cut off is smaller in diametr than the coil above it. For the SEMA vehicle we just let it sit in the bare spring perch on the strut, but that would not be acceptable for a retail customer."


Any other questions let us know (via posting here) and we will forward them onto Pedders.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome job Aaron, thanks for following up!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the great help. People who already purchased the springs and noticed the problem don't have to pay for the new set correct ? I'm guessing we just have to send the messed up coils back to pedders ?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks guys for all the great help. People who already purchased the springs and noticed the problem don't have to pay for the new set correct ? I'm guessing we just have to send the messed up coils back to pedders ?


Correct.. and they will *most likely* pay for return shipping but that is yet to be determined (I can see them doing it out of good faith)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Shawn! great news



shawn672 said:


> Correct.. and they will *most likely* pay for return shipping but that is yet to be determined (I can see them doing it out of good faith)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any updates Shawn, Aaron? Thanks guys


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

**UPDATE**

Just talked with a rep. from Pedders, Aus. and they said they will be shipping the 2 new front coils/springs off to TurboTechRacing (or where ever you bought them from) by this week. They just finished up the last bit of odds and ends, so give it about a week or two. Everyone in my situation, my heart goes out to each and everyone of you lol.......were almost there!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Good deal, sorry we did not see this thread sooner... We will keep you updated if we hear anything also.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

So i take it that if you were to order a set now they'd come with the fixed front coils/springs? Or will that take a couple more weeks?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a problem at all, its not your fault they manufactured faulty springs, haha. 




TurboTechRacing said:


> Good deal, sorry we did not see this thread sooner... We will keep you updated if we hear anything also.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that Pedders heard all the complaints from people all over the globe, Im sure they will start shipping out the new springs even if you order now. However, as a professional company, im sure they will be shipping out the springs to the customers that already have the "faulty" springs and are waiting on Pedders to ship them a new set. I just cant see Pedders shipping out springs that they know are faulty and people aren't satisfied with them. Pedders, Australia is a well known company in the cobalt community, they wont let us Chevy boys and gals down haha! 

Ill keep you guys posted in case Deb from Pedders gets back to me with any latest news. 
Cheers, if i dont see you all before the holidays wish everyone a merry christmas and a happy new year!!! 2012, here we come! #teamCRUZE




Smurfenstein said:


> So i take it that if you were to order a set now they'd come with the fixed front coils/springs? Or will that take a couple more weeks?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Now that Pedders heard all the complaints from people all over the globe, Im sure they will start shipping out the new springs even if you order now. However, as a professional company, im sure they will be shipping out the springs to the customers that already have the "faulty" springs and are waiting on Pedders to ship them a new set. I just cant see Pedders shipping out springs that they know are faulty and people aren't satisfied with them. Pedders, Australia is a well known company in the cobalt community, they wont let us Chevy boys and gals down haha!
> 
> Ill keep you guys posted in case Deb from Pedders gets back to me with any latest news.
> Cheers, if i dont see you all before the holidays wish everyone a merry christmas and a happy new year!!! 2012, here we come! #teamCRUZE



Agreed, Pedders will FIRST ship the correct springs to those who have faulty first, then they will fill any new additional orders.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for confirming that Aaron!  



TurboTechRacing said:


> Agreed, Pedders will FIRST ship the correct springs to those who have faulty first, then they will fill any new additional orders.


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

Our only remaining variable are the holidays and customs.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I know customs and Canada do NOT go well together haha. Will see how it is once Turbotechracing ships them out! I'll keep everyone posted !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would assume that they would ship to current owners FIRST, I just wanted to make sure lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes haha, Im sure Pedders will still be very fast with your order, even if you order now. 




Smurfenstein said:


> I would assume that they would ship to current owners FIRST, I just wanted to make sure lol


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I am sure they will have plenty of extras, IMO I would NOT wait to order, as once they come in stock they will be gone... Order on www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a feeling peddera killed it with these new springs. Pics will be up as soon as I install them. 

P.s Aaron I will post pics of the exhaust for everyone to see. Going next week to get the system installed. I will also see how the exhaust sits with the RS bumper! If I have to cut I will just tp show anyone what to do  




TurboTechRacing said:


> Yeah I am sure they will have plenty of extras, IMO I would NOT wait to order, as once they come in stock they will be gone... Order on www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

still didnt get any new springs shipped to me.....did anyone with the front spring issue get any new springs sent to them yet? 

Im sure either this week or next week (at the latest) will have our springs  

Cheers guys, 

Aj


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

When is the exhaust going on? I'm getting impatient haha!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha either next week or the week after bro, plus gunna see what I gotta do for it to fit the RS model since I ordered the dual output. Illkeep you guys posted!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Aaron, any news about the pedders springs ?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Pedders are closed this week (USA distribution) so we wont be able to find out until next week.

Honestly it is best to keep in direct contact via email with them, as you have... They will be the quickest and best to reply...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright thanks !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Still no news from pedders  ...............


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Still no news from pedders  ...............


They have been closed this past week, but re open Tuesday


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks aaron haha, i was getting a bit worried


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anything yet???


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nooooooope  i didnt even get an email back yet, even though they told many of us the week of christmas......i guess ill just have to wait a bit longer


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone recieve there new front coils yet??? im getting really worried now .............


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I emailed Pete on Wednesday I think, haven't heard anything. I'll let you know when I do


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot Shawn, i sent out an email to pete and another sales rep from pedders and got no response. Thanks for looking out for everyone


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone with the defected Pedders springs received their new set or heard any info yet ? I'm getting really worried now..... My cruze looks terrible, it's killing me !!!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Deb @ Pedders stated last Monday the 9th, that they would be arriving at Pedders Tuesday of this week. Then the correct springs would be shipped to the customers. So it should happen this week


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Aaron , I hope we get them this week. Thanks for taking care of things !


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

*Update:
**Deb confirmed this afternoon it will be this Wednesday they will arrive @ Pedders and ship out to the two members that have incorrect springs.*


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

alright sweet! and will Pedders ship directly to us or they first ship to you guys @TTR first?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> alright sweet! and will Pedders ship directly to us or they first ship to you guys @TTR first?


Pedders will be shipping direct to each customer to save transit time


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect Aaron, that's amazing news...many members are gunna be REALLY happy! Thanks for taking care of us


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup, things always get worked out well when using TTR


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

oh I know i does haha!



TurboTechRacing said:


> Yup, things always get worked out well when using TTR


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

**UPDATE**

Hey guys, just wanted to let all the pedders customers witth the defective front coils a shoutout. 

Today I received a call from my postal services and they told me my springs are being shipped to my house Thursday morning. So for all the customers, keep an ear out for the door/phone so someone can receive the package. 

Ill be installing them asap, pics will be posted asap! 

Thanks for waiting patiently guys!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Woot!! nice man


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Shawn! 

Really happy, finally get the chance to fix my springs!!!


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dont forget to get new strut bolts when you pop in the updated springs


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! 


maven said:


> Dont forget to get new strut bolts when you pop in the updated springs


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

cruze rs i recommend you also install your camber bolts when you have it out. most alignment shops will charge you $100 to do it when you could just throw them in when you have it apart. i used spc Part #81250. You can get them at meineke for $50. there the same part # as the cobalt. so far nobody makes a rear alignment kit. hope this helps you. And i still have my stock bolts installed with 10k on them and they have yet to loosen.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright thanks guys, if I tell my mechanic I need new camber bolts and what not he will understand right? And do mechanics stock these parts or I have to buy them before I bring my car to replace the front coils? 

Ive had my pedders installed for 10,000km and didn't feel anything loosen up or feel odd. But I will replace them as everyone is telling me to do haha. Thanks guys !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What camber kits can I use on the cruze? I'm going for the super low stance (might even do a coil over system maybe next year!) 

Will Skunk2 camber kits fit on the cruze? Or anyone know any kits that will fit


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Only reason I said Skunk was because a friend recommended it lol! i doubt it though...


----------

